# Porsche 996 GT3 Speed Yellow paint correction!



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello Guys :wave:

Here's another car I detailed before the two Aston Martins , the owner of this car had his other Porsche 993 Carrera detailed a week before so he asked me if I could polish his GT3 which was in need of paint correction .
Since this car is Speed Yellow it's very hard to capture paint defects clearly without adjusting camera settings and since most photos were taken at night time due to our short days and time constraints ( don't you love Autumm or winter )
They are not the best so forgive me if they are not as clear as the rest of the cars I have been posting recently.

Car on arrival first up where wheels


































Snow Foam to loosen up the dirt which had accumulated over a year !








After the car wash pressure rinsed Iron X was sprayed onto the paint to loosen embedded iron particles which worked quite well however, additional clay barring was necessary to remove the remaining surface contaminants .
































I played around with a few combos but as usual I settled for Wizards Polishes , here's a 50/50 of the rear quarter panel drivers side .








Before
























After








































































Not perfect still needs refining









These are the end results after 12 hours work ( in one day !)
































































































































































































LSP Permanon Aircraft Supershine

Thanks for looking !

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

WoW - all in one day! great turn around :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..great work as always:thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Love it, great job & the Yellow mmmm


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic, thanks for sharing


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mario :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

I thing, must change your nickname to Perfectgloss


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AGRE said:


> WoW - all in one day! great turn around :thumb:


*Yes, all done in one day and 12 hours spent on it !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Looks amazing..great work as always:thumb:


*Thanks Tony, the owner thinks so as well 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


matzagrin said:



Good job!

Click to expand...

Thanks Bruno:thumb:



shaunwistow said:



Love it, great job & the Yellow mmmm 

Click to expand...

Yes I quite like the colour myself, and thanks for the comments Shaun !



Derekh929 said:



Looks fantastic, thanks for sharing

Click to expand...

Thanks Derek, I'm glad you like it ! Any time it makes my work worth while when you get people like yourself who appreciate it :thumb:

Mario



Bill58 said:



That's a great job

Click to expand...

Thanks Bill !



iowa said:



I thing, must change your nickname to Perfectgloss 

Click to expand...

That's a good one :lol::lol::lol:

Thank you guys for your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Some hard graft put in there mario. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Prefect job there Super Mario


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Love that!!!!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The normal GREAT job for a very nice car :thumb:

Really like view you in action


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Some hard graft put in there mario. Nice work :thumb:


*Yes Matt , some hard work alright these one day jobs takes a lot out of you !

Thanks once again :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Prefect job there Super Mario


*Thank you Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bkjames said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> 
> Brian


*Thank you very much Brian :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Tisgreen said:


> Love that!!!!


*Thank you mate !!!

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ercapoccia said:


> Well done!


*Grazie 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice mario


*Thank you Stevie !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> The normal GREAT job for a very nice car :thumb:
> 
> Really like view you in action


*Thanks Rui, glad you like it my friend :thumb:
Plenty of work went into it for one day !

Come to Australia and you will 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks once again guys for your kind comments always appreciated

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work Mario! That is some going in one day!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Rui, glad you like it my friend :thumb:
> Plenty of work went into it for one day !
> 
> Come to Australia and you will
> ...


I have to


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work Mario! That is some going in one day!:thumb:


*Thank you John, yes it was !

Mario*


----------

